# Lyme Nephrosis



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry your Chopper tested positive for this terrible disease. I have no experience with it, just sending positive wishes and good thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no experience but wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you - and also; I am not sure anything other than life itself is always fatal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread gave me goosebumps. I live in chronic fear of lyme nephritis. I do not believe every vet general practioner knows much about it( one vet in my large practice doesnt even believe it exists, and her husband is a pathologist at Tufts vet school). NC State has an incredible knowledge of tick diseases in dogs. Maybe you could call them? I do believe it is fatal, but maybe there are state of the art treatments or clinical trials? Maybe you could research who is studying it and call them for the very latest medecine?

http://research.vet.upenn.edu/ClinicalStudies/CanineLymphoma/tabid/4518/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/29/Study-of-Lyme-Nephritis-and-Proteinlosing-EnteropathyNephropathy-in-Dogs.aspx

There is a Tick List of huge influence for dogs. The web address is here on the forum somewhere. 

https://sites.google.com/site/blackgsd/home


----------



## IZAbbyRose (Jun 9, 2008)

Geez, no experience or knowledge with this, but know that our good thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

First of all, Lyme nephritis is _not_ always fatal. It is _frequently_ fatal because the damage to the kidneys is difficult to reverse. Damaged kidneys tend to get worse over time because they can't properly filter out waste products from the blood, and that waste can damage them further. So manage your expectations, since many dogs cannot recover from this form of the disease, but also be aware that some have.

The real question in my mind is whether his kidney values have improved. I would really want to know what his creatinine and BUN are today to see if they're still showing severely reduced kidney function. Doxycycline can beat back the disease significantly within the first 24-48 hours after the first dose, so I would want to know if his blood values also improved in that time frame. That might give you an idea of how much kidney recovery is possible. I would also ask the vet about the merits of a low protein diet to keep those protein waste products to a minimum and give the kidneys a chance to heal.

Kidney damage does not heal well in dogs, so the question is how badly his kidneys were injured here. Knowing that would tell you the answers to your other questions (whether this is fatal and how long he might have). The good news is that catching it early and treating right away with doxycycline anecdotally improves survival rates. Another piece of small good news is that my vet has said, again anecdotally, that she tends to see milder cases in vaccinated dogs.

OK, now that business is out of the way, I want to say that I'm absolutely heartbroken for you. We live in Lyme ground zero (southern CT), and TBDs are a constant fear, so what you're experiencing is one of my worst nightmares. Scratch Chopper in his favorite spot for me, and tell him I said he was a good dog. 

I know you said you feel like you cannot lose him, and I know the feeling. But if he does die, please remember that you never really lose a good dog as long as you honor him by learning loyalty and joy from his life. You lose the chance to scratch him on the head when you want to and the chance to feel his warm breath on your hand, and that hurts so, so much, but a good dog really never leaves your side.

I'll check back on the thread throughout the day. Hopefully one of members who's a real vet will see the thread and offer better advice and insight than I can.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Update on Chopper today. I got home from work this morning and he was worse then before. He didn't even pick his head up when I came home. Not eating, not drinking, although still urinating. I gave him a bolus of SubQ fluids (my own personal order). I began seeing that perhaps hes losing the battle and I will not allow my best friend to suffer. I laid down in my scrubs and snuggled up with him which he seemed to appreciate. He hasn't been sleeping, resting not sleeping. He finally slept, although I could not. He was dreaming. My brother stopped by to see him and coaxed him up, his back legs arent cooperating with the sitting to standing but we helped him up and away he went. Out to pee, came back in, ate some food took more meds, and appeared to have gotten another burst of energy (he has visitors all day, I had to put the grim reaper on stand-by). I called his vet (who's pretty far away and she knows I couldnt drive him that far for his last appointment, I would have a local vet come to the house). The vet thats been treating him says, he is going to be touch and go, he is fighting a war on two fronts, the lyme and the renal failure. We have to be patient, he isnt going to wake up back at a 100% anytime soon, but she also feels he will not hit the wall and have absolutely no kidney function left anytime soon either. She said do not make any rash decisions, give him a couple of days and a lot of help getting from the sit to the stand. Make sure hes getting all of those meds, and we will recheck kidney functions next week. Its hard to see him in pain, as he can't have pain meds because of the kidney problems, I just hope I'm doing the right thing. When he got up and wanted his duckies and was wagging his nub (as I forgot to mention he doesn't have a tail <he's been through more than any dog would have survived before this>), I knew I had to call off the reaper and try. He wouldnt give up on me!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's my boy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, I got teary over this photo! Great post by TippyKayak. I so hope Chopper heals and is able to stay with you for a long time.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you very much and thank you for the links. I actually sent a late night email to the Doc at UPENN! I cant afford to do anything crazy with him like dialysis or kidney transplant, I just need reassurance I'm doing what I can with what I have!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm wishing both of you all the best and sending you lots of prayers and good wishes for Chomper- what an ordeal you both are going through.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't have any advice for you; you just have to wait it out. I've never seen a case of this, but my vet has told me about it and is mostly seen in retrievers (though we aren't sure why). I hope he can pull through this.

I always worry about Lyme, even down here. A study I did at my vet clinic this summer showed that 22% of dogs that come in are positive. I did give my pup the vaccine and that is the best protection we can give. I did find over the summer, also, that a little over 3% of the dogs that did have the vaccine (since a puppy and every year after) still came down with Lyme.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

We're doing our best! Maybe it's the holiday but I got home just a half an hour ago from work, he wasn't up but had his chopper smile on. I coaxed him and picked his hind up for him and we went outside! Still urinating and he ate like a piggy and licked the bowl clean which is a first in many days!!! Now were doing our fluid therapy! I need a miracle here and so does my boy!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In every dog I've ever personally known with Lyme, the disease symptoms went to almost zero by 48 hours after the first dose of doxy. That includes Comet's experience with anaplasmosis. He was almost too lame to get down the stairs one morning, and by the next morning, 24 hours after his first dose, there was no sign of a problem. You obviously still have to finish the antibiotic course to actually wipe the disease out, but that first step of recovery is amazing.

So my guess is that the Lyme is on the retreat and his body is trying to bring those compromised kidneys fully back online. I'm glad your vet encouraged you to wait at least a couple of days. You really won't know what his chances are until the antibiotics have had an opportunity to work. Some of his lethargy and problems getting up might also be due to Lyme arthritis, which, if it's part of the problem, should improve quite quickly.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

That scares me a little because he started doxy on Monday and this arthritis isn't backing off yet. He doesn't have the strength in his hind legs to get up or sit down but once I help him up he walks pretty decent. I could probably take him on a decent walk. It's the bending and pushing to get up and down!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Any knowledge of levothyoxine. He's also hypothyroid and Im not sure to carry on with those meds. I have left them out because I was worried about stressing the kidneys out more having to metabolize more?!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would continue with the thyroid meds regardless ... It helps with metabolism.... As a vet and as a dog owner, my one dog who has had anaplasma and Lyme was better quickly (within 24 hours). Renal disease is tricky.... There are some thoughts to use aspirin to prevent antibody/antigen complexes and enalapril...


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

As a Vet have you ever seen a dog overcome this? Is it an immediate death sentence?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We currently have a client with an aussie whose dog is living with Lyme nephritis, and has been for the past year. However, one of my good friends lost a golden very quickly to Lyme nephritis.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

That's my fear. It's not the kidneys I see right now as the problem it's these legs no cooperating. It's sad, ill keep helping him as long as I he let's me. He doesn't cry out. They just don't work until you get him standing on them. They're like jello. Almost like a baby deer trying to stand up on ice


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That actually doesn't sound like typical Lyme arthritis. My guess is the weakness has more to do with the kidneys than the joints.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Usually the generalized polyarthropathy associated with Lyme is gone within 24 to 48 hours after starting doxy. If you were my client, I would want to recheck your dog as what you are describing does not sound like the typical issue with lameness seen with Lyme disease.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tippy said it before I did, But we both agree... My Samantha was lame with Lyme Disease, but recovered quickly with meds. She also got anaplasmosis. The first clue that I had that anything was wrong when she had that disease was that she was head shy. Of course, she didn't stop eating. Soooo I took her to work, and she had a fever of 104.9. I started her on doxy, and she had an undulating fever for twenty four hours. But fully recovered. These are both obviously tick borne diseases. I just started to use Vectra which repels ticks and I can't be happier.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thyroid meds are replacing a hormone the body no longer produces in sufficient quantity. Without it, life is miserable. I say this as a hypothyroid person and also as someone who has owned three Goldens who were/are on levothyroxine. Don't stop giving that med!

My Joker has been treated for Lyme disease three times. Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks on doxycycline before he seems to feel good again, so don't give up on that front. If there is a place where your dog can swim, that can help to strengthen his legs. Loss of muscle mass can be a big issue for a dog.

When my Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease, the vets told me it would be fatal. She lived five pretty good years after that, thanks to a low protein diet and careful attention to meds. My secret weapon was chicken broth, which I added to water to get her to drink enough to stay hydrated.

I'm so very sorry you and your sweetheart are going through this. I hope and pray for a happy outcome.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I haven't had Chopper home since Monday. He and I have been crashing at my parents since I had to work all week I didn't want him alone at night. He seems happy to be home. It's very bizarre, like he doubts his own strength. It seems almost like his legs fall asleep on him fro laying around. He's laying in positions a dog with hip dysplasia would, so he can't get his legs under himself. Once he's up he seems like himself except a little lethargic. He's been eating and drinking all day. Is this the Lyme, kidneys, or these meds causing his lethargy I wonder?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Well I haven't had Chopper home since Monday. He and I have been crashing at my parents since I had to work all week I didn't want him alone at night. He seems happy to be home. It's very bizarre, like he doubts his own strength. It seems almost like his legs fall asleep on him fro laying around. He's laying in positions a dog with hip dysplasia would, so he can't get his legs under himself. Once he's up he seems like himself except a little lethargic. He's been eating and drinking all day. Is this the Lyme, kidneys, or these meds causing his lethargy I wonder?


The lethargy could result from being off his thyroid meds for a while. He needs that med to make his metabolism function properly. Being lethargic is a common symptom of untreated/under-treated hypothyroidism. That's not to say this is the only possibility, but it's one consideration.

I hope Chopper feels better quickly and that you get better news from your veterinarians.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok I'll try adding it back in with all these other Lyme and renal meds tomorrow morning. I'll try anything to have my boo-boo back!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Chopper had a decent day yesterday, now today isn't so good. He was happy to be home but today he's quite lethargic and not hungry at all. He vomited this morning, perhaps it was regurg because I did just try stuffing all his meds down his throat since he won't eat. I feel like I need to get out of the house a bit, but then I feel it's so wrong to leave him here. He's only laying around but I don't want him to think I don't love him... What a long few days this has been. It's killing us both!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He's not going to think you don't love him. He'll probably just sleep if you're not around. It's totally reasonable to take a break, leave the house, and clear your head.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you. All he's been doing is laying around. Not sure if he even sleeps everytime I look at him his eyes are open. Maybe if I do give him a little peace he will sleep?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeping a constant vigil is exhausting, both physically and emotionally. Much as you love him (and he surely knows that you do), you can't stop your whole life because your dog isn't well. Go out for a while and take care of yourself. You'll be better able to take care of Chopper if you also take care of yourself.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I cry even reading your post. I haven't left his side but to go to work and even then I take him to my parents to watch him. I feel so exhausted surely he does too. I feel like I don't want him to know that life goes on without him. I feel now as if it won't.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

I am so very, very, sorry, for what you and Chopper are going through. 

You both are in my prayers.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. This forum has given me some extra strength. I thank you all


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> I cry even reading your post. I haven't left his side but to go to work and even then I take him to my parents to watch him. I feel so exhausted surely he does too. I feel like I don't want him to know that life goes on without him. I feel now as if it won't.


This is so very hard. But the last thing that Chopper would want is for you to destroy yourself in his name. It takes strength and courage to go on with our own lives - to find joy and laughter - while we nurse an ailing family member, be it human or pet. But we must. We can't be good caregivers without also taking care of ourselves. Our dogs sense and echo our feelings and if we feel hopeless, they will, too! 

You need a break and Chopper needs you to take one. Be with friends, go shopping, see a funny movie... whatever lifts your spirits and helps you think happy thoughts about the future. Chopper will be with you in spirit even if he isn't with you in the flesh, and he wants you to be happy, now and always.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Take a break. If you get stressed and exhausted, he'll pick that up from you, which won't help.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dogs are more perceptive than we give them credit for and they definitely pick up on our emotions. Try to take a mental health break for yourself because Chomper is depending on you to stay strong for him. I know it's so hard--I went through hemangiosarcoma with one of my dogs and we just took our golden through double cataract removal surgery--but they really do pick up on our vibes and energies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry things are not so good with your sweet boy. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your little boo - boo to find strength and overcome illness he is fighting at this moment. Wish you all the best and miracles happen when you do not expect.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Today's update, this may be the last. He's vomiting a lot now. It's bile like and I know this is a bad sign. I can't let me him suffer, I promised him I never would. My heart is completely broken.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's an awful feeling. Any chance of going to the vet for a kidney value recheck? Or is it too bad and you need to call the vet to come to your house to let him go?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

My vet is far away. The closest one I called and she gave me a number of her friend who will come to your house to put them down. I just can't bring myself to dial the number!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My heart aches for you, and though many of us can share our tears over these decisions with you, I'm sure it doesn't help much in the moment! I am so bummed it is Saturday. Is there an emergency hospital reachable?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

There is but the want 400 just to talk to you. I wish I were infinitely rich but sadly it's just him and I. The worst part is he's getting around better today then he has in days but now all this vomiting. I can't even get his meds into him


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry that you and Chopper have reached this point so quickly.

Where are you in Pennsylvania? There is an excellent and inexpensive 24x7 emergency veterinary clinic in Catonsville, MD, just outside of Baltimore. If you can't get there, they might be able to help you locate a veterinarian who could come to you.

Lighting a candle (Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle) for Chopper, with prayers for him and for you.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you! I'm about 1 hr 20 mins north of Philly. I can't believe his crashing so fast. This hurts so bad. We just put his mom down last year and it broke me to pieces. Now him? It seems so unfair...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If you Google "emergency veterinary hospital Pennsylvania" there are some listings that might help. There are doubtless some good places that aren't too far away, given how close you are to major cities.

Hoping and praying that you are able to find good care for Chopper today,
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for you both


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry....praying for you both as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just want to say that reading this thread is taking me back to what we went through with our Charmy... he didn't have lyme disease (was tested, etc), but regardless of what caused it, he had renal failure. 

My heart goes out to the OP, because this is the most helpless and horrific thing to go through. All my best through this time.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

This has been horrible. He went from fine to this in less than a week. I feel like I have been robbed


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm scared and sad for you and Chopper. Can you get him some gingersnap cookies for the vomiting or some ice chips to keep him hydrated. I am so sad you do not have your vet when you need her.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

He's still drinking and I keep giving him sq fluids. His skin turgor is ok so I believe he is adequately hydrated. He won't eat anything, not even cheese. It's terrible because now he's getting around better. Up and down as he wants. But if he's vomiting clearly kidneys are worse


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is he on a prescription diet for his kidneys?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope vet said she didn't care what he ate as long as he ate and took his meds to get him thru this part


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm...

I wonder if the two vets on this forum have something to say to this? 

It could be your vet wasn't too alarmed about the condition of your dog's kidneys? Our dog was living on only 1 kidney by the time we caught the disease. We were told he had to be on a very careful diet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I bet the Penn Vet Med School can tell you about any qualified emergency vets in your area: Emergency & Critical Care. They may also answer questions for you... This link has their phone number for the 24x7 team: http://www.vet.upenn.edu/EmergencyServices247/tabid/1593/Default.aspx.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a list of mobile vets in Pennsylvania, (don't know if any are near you, though):

*Pennsylvania*

Shannon Stanek DVM 
The Exton Vet Clinic - Stanek Veterinary Housecalls 
President - American Association of Housecall and Mobile Veterinarians 
609 N. Pottstown Pike Exton, PA 19341 
(610) 363-7479 Serving: Parts of Montgomery, Chester, and Berks Counties Practice limited to Cats and Dogs website: Exton Vet Clinic And Stanek Veterinary Housecalls - Veterinarian In Exton, PA USA :: Home

Barbara L. Smith DVM 
House Call Veterinary Service 
PO Box 8070 
Pittsburgh, PA 15216 
Serving: City of Pittsburgh and South Hills 
** Seeing dogs and cats only. 
(412)278-2111

Coreen Flanery DVM 
Veterinary Housecalls 
400 S. Otter St. 
Mercer, PA 16137 
Serving: Mercer county and nearby areas 
(724)699-7904 
e-mail: [email protected]

Karen Collins VMD 
The Home Pet Doctor 
PO box 12 
Newtown, PA 18940 
Serving: central Bucks county 
(215)504-9097 
***seeing dogs and cats only*** 
e-mail: [email protected]

Mark Johnson VMD 
Vetcare 
PO box 452 
Feasterville, PA 19053 
Serving: Lower Bucks Co., Eastern Montgomery Co., far Northeast Philly 
(215)914-0966

Sharon L. Daub 
P*A*W*S Mobile Veterinary Care 
PO box 292 
Millersville, PA 17551 
Serving: Lancaster County 
(717)871-1700 
website: www.p-a-w-s.com 
e-mail: [email protected] p-a-w-s.com
*** seeing small animals and pocket pets


David Ruble, DVM 
Vet to Pet 
9618 Castleton Dr. 
Allison Park, PA 15101
Serving Pittsburg area.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you very much, I live in carbon county. I don't believe any of those cover my area


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Found an emergency vet closer to us. Called and gave them the story. Awaiting a call back. This is gonna cost me a fortune but I need to know kidney function in order to make an appropriate decision. If not for this vomiting I'd swear he was getting better just but how he's up and moving about. Thanks for everything everyone


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I wonder if the two vets on this forum have something to say to this?
> 
> It could be your vet wasn't too alarmed about the condition of your dog's kidneys? Our dog was living on only 1 kidney by the time we caught the disease. We were told he had to be on a very careful diet.


At this point in the disease I whole heartedly agree with Chopper's vet about diet. The diet is for long term management of the disease and will be helpful if Chopper pulls through. I sure hope he does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> At this point in the disease I whole heartedly agree with Chopper's vet about diet. The diet is for long term management of the disease and will be helpful if Chopper pulls through. I sure hope he does.


Even if it would support the kidneys right now? And help the dog keep food down?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for your sweet boy to feel better.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you. Still waiting to hear from this vet. I will keep y'all posted!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Chopper, I hope you are going to pull though this, good boy. You have stayed on my mind all day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with all the other vets about the diet. If he is forced to starve himself because the diet doesn't appeal to him, then he will catabolize his body and that is harder on the kidneys. One of the vets I worked with had a dog in renal insufficiency for quite some time. Well, it turned into failure... and she would board her dog where mine go, also where I go for training and grooming... needless to say, one time when she was boarding and not eating well, I told my friends to skip the k/d and feed her what she would eat. But frankly, eating is a basic survival instinct. What we all need to remember is that when our guys (especially goldens) don't want to eat there is something really wrong. Hope you reach an answer soon for both of you and best wishes...


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

The vet never called back. My parents and brother came by and it made his day. He actually got up and wanted to go out. Started drinking his water again. Still vomiting but otherwise he looks good. This so bizarre. I wish the vomiting was a good thing like he was purging himself of the badness.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm trying to think of things that are relatively easy to digest and that pack a few calories in small quantity... Rice with chicken broth? Just chicken broth? Minced chicken? Chicken and rice baby food? Peanut butter off your fingers?

I have lost two Goldens to renal failure and I know just how hard this is. Hoping Chopper fights his way through this phase.

With you in spirit, 
Lucy


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Lucy does the vomiting mean I've lost the battle?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always had really good luck with Nutri-Cal and also with first stage baby food, (the meats). All three of my older cats, when they were feeling really bad, (kidney issues also), would eat both of these things. And cats tend to be pickier than dogs, usually anyway.

About those mobile vets I posted...a lot of them don't list their practice on the site I pulled the names from. My sister's mobile vet isn't listed. I would still call one, (or several), and ask if they know any mobiles in your area. It's worth a shot.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have no advice for you but I am praying for you and Chopper.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Lucy does the vomiting mean I've lost the battle?


I don't think so. As long as he is still peeing, his kidneys are working and it's worth fighting. If he lies down, refuses fluid and isn't peeing... that's another matter. If I were you, I'd keep pushing the sub-Q fluids and trying to get him to eat anything at all. Does he like ice cream? Scrambled eggs? Cooked hamburger? These are things I have gotten sick dogs to eat, sometimes off my fingers when vets told me to stop trying. I'm stubborn and I have won more than one "hopeless" battle.

Remember that your touch helps him to feel better. Stroke his head... stroke his belly... If he has chills, lie down beside him and wrap yourself around him. Let him know that you are there fighting with him and for him.

Mind you, I'm a loving dog mom with years of experience, not a vet. But I wouldn't give up as long as my dog is still trying.

Holding you and Chopper in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, you gave me a glimmer of hope. He won't eat anything, but I wouldn't either if I was vomiting every couple of minutes. I actually got a Pepcid down his throat and he hasn't vomited in an hour. Hoping that helps!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Chopper is feeling better and hasn't vomited anymore. My Kosmo is on prednisone and my vet has me giving 2 pepcid tablets a day for stomach upset and it has been working.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Chopper is giving us both reason to keep pulling for him!

When a dog has acute gastritis and vomits often, my vet recommends feeding NOTHING for 24 hours and then easing the dog back to solid food - but that's without taking kidney disease into account. Feeding very small amounts seems like a good idea - bland foods, like rice and chicken broth. Or small amounts of anything he will lick from your fingers. Not much, though, since he can't keep it down. If you can get a few teaspoons of food into him every hour, I'd count that as a very good thing.

Hang in there...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you using anything like pepcid/famotidine?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

He's on the Pepcid but he can't keep it down. I did get one down not too long ago and he didn't vomit for an hour and a half which is great cause it's been every half hour like clock work


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Vomiting secondary to renal disease is not good. With renal (kidney) failure, dogs are polydipsic(drink a lot) and polyuric(urinate a lot). Their kidneys can not filter what is coming thru from the bloodstream, consequently, every thing that enters into the kidneys, gets urinated out thru the bladder. Then the message gets to the brain that the dog is getting dehydrated(because everything is urinated out). So the dog drinks more. Meanwhile, the toxins that can not be filtered, get built up in the bloodstream. The dog gets (uremic/toxic) and starts to get very sick and vomit.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A vet can give pepcid as an injection. OR cerenia to stop vomiting.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And my rule is if a dog can not keep anything down including water, it needs IV fluids./


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sally's Mom, what can be done now if Chopper's Mom can't get him to an emergency clinic? Is there anything she can do to make him more comfortable and/or improve his chances?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this the emergency clinic you called? If not maybe you can give them a call, (if they're close enough):

Carbon County Animal Medical Center 

Veterinarians offer general and emergency pet care services. Some veterinarians offer 24 hour emergency services-call to confirm hours and availability.

To learn more, or to make an appointment with Carbon County Animal Medical Center please call (610) 852-3660 for more information.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Chopper's Mom, renal failure isn't pretty. If you get through to a vet, ask for a med you can give your boy to help him sleep in case it gets really awful. Needle shy though I am, that's what I did when my Sabrina was with me for the last night. She woke me at 5:00 a.m., asking for help, and I gave her a shot to help her sleep until I could get her to the loving vet who gave her last two shots. I so hope that you aren't coming to this place with Chopper, but both of you need an escape route for him.

Still with you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this something that happens this fast? I mean it's not even a week and were here already?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Stay positive as much as you can, I know it is not easy, but it will help. We are praying for you two.
How is he doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I praying for both of you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Is this something that happens this fast? I mean it's not even a week and were here already?


I hope you and Chopper made it through the night okay.

I have never been through Lyme nephrosis with a dog, so I can only guess how long you have, based on experiences with my dogs. Remember what Sally's Mom wrote - that renal failure is basically toxic chemicals building up in the body... a kind of poisoning.

When Sabrina stopped eating, I took her to an emergency clinic on Thanksgiving weekend. The one that I first took her to didn't have an intensive care unit, so they directed me to one that did. Three days in the ICU made her feel better, but the doctors told me that if I took her home, we had only 2-3 days before her life would become hellish. So I took her home to places she enjoyed and dogs she loved, summoning the people who loved her as I did. We had one very good day and one day when she was clearly not feeling good. Our family vet came to the house that afternoon to check on her, saying "It isn't quite time yet." Before he left, I insisted that he had to leave an escape hatch for her... an injectable tranquilizer that I could give to help her sleep. She needed it very early the next morning and we said our final goodbyes a few hours later. When the body starts to shut down, it can fail very quickly and you don't want Chopper to be awake for that.

I'm so very sorry that you and Chopper are going through this. You're going to need some help, both in handling him and to help you take some breaks. PLease call a friend or family member... someone who can come to your place and stay with you for at least a few hours to give you some support.

Holding Chopper and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Holding Chopper and Mommie up in prayers this morning.....


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone. We made it through the night, although it wasn't easy. I think perhaps its time fore the big decision. I love him so and I write this with the tears just streaming down my face, I can hardly see. He gets up goes to the door lets me know it's time to vomit. It's like every hour. Even though he drinks and pees, it seems unfair. I can smell his breath is more uremic then before. I just don't know that I can do this. For him to not suffer yes, but movig on without him no. How is it we become so attached to them? I know I'm he's life line but I feel like he's mine too. I couldnt even begin to tell ya what 7 and 1/2 years have been like for him and I. I always imagined more years with him but from day of life one for Chop its been an uphill battle. Well folks I guess I'll stay in touch. Thanks for the hard praying with me. Wish it worked but this is part of life I suppose.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Good morning everyone. We made it through the night, although it wasn't easy. I think perhaps its time fore the big decision. I love him so and I write this with the tears just streaming down my face, I can hardly see. He gets up goes to the door lets me know it's time to vomit. It's like every hour. Even though he drinks and pees, it seems unfair. I can smell his breath is more uremic then before. I just don't know that I can do this. For him to not suffer yes, but movig on without him no. How is it we become so attached to them? I know I'm he's life line but I feel like he's mine too. I couldnt even begin to tell ya what 7 and 1/2 years have been like for him and I. I always imagined more years with him but from day of life one for Chop its been an uphill battle. Well folks I guess I'll stay in touch. Thanks for the hard praying with me. Wish it worked but this is part of life I suppose.


Love for Chopper will give you the strength you need to help him through this. I hope you will take time to write about Chopper and share your memories with us. That process may help you heal. Many people here have been through what you're facing, so this is a safe and supportive place to share your grief and your memories. 

For now, it's a good place to find strength and courage for the day before you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know any of you but this place here has kept me going the last few days. Some people never understand, it's not just a dog. Thank you all so very much for being there for a complete stranger and her best friend. I'm trying not to keep crying around him but I can't help it. This morning at four he went out and sat down in the yard just taking everything in. He wouldn't come right away when I called him. I've been waiting for a sign, perhaps that was it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for you and Chopper. This is such a hard time..... we will be here for you with ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on. Bless you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

I am so very sorry for all Chopper and you are going through.
We are all "WITH," YOU and Chopper. We have all said goodbye to our Dear Friends and been through the pain.
This is a wonderful place to talk about the time you have shared.

We are all praying. Perhaps, Chopper did give you a sign.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you and Chopper this morning. Whatever decision you make, it is the right one.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your care and compassion. Chopper boy is gone, but so is his pain. God Bless all the Golden lovers out there. Not sure I'll ever do it again. He and his mom have all my love and I can't wait to see them on the other side!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

We all hoped for a different outcome.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You fought so hard for him--it's so heartbreaking. RIP dear Chopper.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, good dog.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

We did fight so hard. My poor boy let me know last night and today it really got bad. I owed it to him. He gave me 7 1/2 glorious years, I would be ****** to see him suffer any longer.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Chopper. . .


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I will have to come on here one day and share his story, maybe his moms too. I wish I would have found this forum sooner. Honestly it kept me going this week!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - you both fought this as long as you could.

Sleep softly Chopper, knowing your love was so deeply returned.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry Chopper lost his last battle. My deepest condolences to you. He was greeted by my Buddy, my boy knows how hard I prayed for Chopper and how much he was loved, he will recognize him.
And do not think about us as strangers we are just crazy in love with our goldens like you are.
Run softly sweet Chopper and send your mom sign soon that you are ok.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...

R.I.P Chopper


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Chopper.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You made a very hard choice, but it was best for your boy. Run free at the bridge, Chopper. Know your family will miss you dearly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope when the time is right that you will share Chop's story and pictures. It really does help you heal and keeps them close. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the coming days. Godspeed sweet Chopper..... you fought a good fight, now play and frolic while you wait for your people.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Godspeed sweet boy on your journey. Your momma and our other Golden angels will be waiting for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Thank you all so much for your care and compassion. Chopper boy is gone, but so is his pain. God Bless all the Golden lovers out there. Not sure I'll ever do it again. He and his mom have all my love and I can't wait to see them on the other side!


My heart is aching along with yours. Chopper is lucky that you love him enough to let him go. Much as you hurt now, please hold onto the thought that he is no longer in pain and that he watching over you, wanting you to enjoy your life and to share your heart with another dog when the time is right. 

Please come back and let us know how you're doing. Tonight, tomorrow, the rest of this week... this will be a hard time. Many of us have been there and we are here to help you through it.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

We all hope you stay around. You did the right thing for Chopper.
He is at peace and playing at the Rainbow Bridge with my two dogs, Smooch and Snobear. Please share his and his Mom's story when you can.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry he had to go. Godspeed good boy, you did your job well.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Run swift, and sleep softly sweet Chopper..... I cry for those you have left behind, and I smile for the memories that you gave them. I am so very sorry for the pain and suffering you felt, I am even more sorry that you could not win the fight. You are so loved and so missed already sweet baby. I hope that your love and your sould will shine down and give a sweet hand in helping your Mama heal her broken heart. Godspeed to all.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!! 

RIP Chopper.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sorry....


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just touching base. I just got home from this awful day, I knew it would hurt... Perhaps I didn't anticipate coming home to the empty home would hurt quite this badly. I hurt cause I feel so robber and I'm hurt cause he's not in bed with me here. I want to feel joy because his sickness is no more stealing him from me, but ultimately it took him and it did it so fast and cruel. I just pray if he's watching over me he helps me to achieve some rest, and I pray he is finally resting after the worst week of our lives. Thank you all, hope your having a better night then I am.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending you more hugs and prayers for your broken heart ChoppersMOM, We all lift you up in our Hearts and Prayers today, and in the days to come. I know it's hard to believe right now, but I promise you that you will find peace in the coming days. Your reunion is guaranteed, you have a special furry angel to watch over you till it's time to be together again. Please take care, and post to us when you feel like you can to tell us about your beautiful Chopper.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chopper far too soon. At first the images of the crisis stay and feel so haunting, but overtime they give way too the good memories. Right now, we are all here for you, and so very sad about Chopper.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh Tucker's mom... Chopper and Tucker could have been twins! That blonde goodness. Chopper was very "box"ie we called him. He looked like a body building golden, with his shooter snout and he had what we called "his smart bump" on his head. So beautiful Tucker is!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sure hurts, but it will get better.

I must admit that I now need a box of tissues. I hadn't read your thread since I knew nothing about lyme nephrosis, but I know your grief. You are a Chopper's Mom without a Chopper and I am a Copper's Mom without a Copper. I'm a GRF member without a golden since our new dog(s) are a little mixed breed mama and one of her puppies who showed up here the end of May. All dogs are wonderful, but Goldens are extra wonderful and I sure miss having a golden who thinks I am the most wonderful person in the world.

Try to remember the good times and just let your grief run it's course. There will be good days, bad days and worse days, but it will get easier to remember the love and good times with less tears.:smooch:


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh copper's mom. This is so difficult. If any of y'all met anyone that knew me they'd tell ya I was one of the strongest women they'd ever met. I feel like I just can't be strong through this. I am crying on and off every ten minutes. I'm trying to keep busy today but it's making me feel worse. I'm shampooing my carpets as he did a number on them in the last two days but I feel like I'm erasing my boy. I'm a lost choppers mom without my chopper and I'm sure you felt the same without copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Oh copper's mom. This is so difficult. If any of y'all met anyone that knew me they'd tell ya I was one of the strongest women they'd ever met. I feel like I just can't be strong through this. I am crying on and off every ten minutes. I'm trying to keep busy today but it's making me feel worse. I'm shampooing my carpets as he did a number on them in the last two days but I feel like I'm erasing my boy. I'm a lost choppers mom without my chopper and I'm sure you felt the same without copper.


"_Thank you all so very much for being there for a complete stranger and her best friend_."
They are our best friends and they leave such a hole when they go. but the loss wouldn't be so great if the love wasn't even greater.

I had a lot of losses last year. People and animals and I swear Copper's loss hit me the hardest. He was right there all the time and it was/is so hard to not have his sweet little face peering around every corner. Clean away. There is no amount of cleaning that will erase your boy.:smooch: It sounds like you are erasing his illness and hopefully that will make you feel a little better. Take your pain and anger out on the carpet - it can take it.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my do I understand loss. My grandfather passed away on Monday, my long time (idiot I think) boyfriend and I split up thursday, the very next Monday is when this all started with Chopper. And he was the hardest part. Selfish as it seems I think maybe he was trying to help me. Trying to show me there's so much worse in life and I can be ok alone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You can be okay alone, but friends help. If you don't have anyone in real life you feel would understand, reach out here and you will find many who do.

It is so very hard when there is one loss after another. You don't have time to recover from one blow before you get another one.

I've got to head out for work. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

I saw Chopper's picture in the early part of this thread. What a lovely, happy boy.:smooch:


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

That's absolutely how I feel. But the loss of chop has superseded any stupid boyfriend. I just miss him so bad. My dad just called I'm immediately brought to tears. I know he wouldn't want me sad, he didn't want me sad while he was sick he kept telling me!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Chopper. You will see him again. Godspeed dear Chopper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought of you a lot yesterday and said a little prayer for peace.
My keyboard was coated in tears for losing Copper last year and for you now. I know Chopper is happy and fine, but being here without them hurts way too much.

Look for a sign. I asked Copper and Chopper to send you one.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so very much. Waiting for my sign, the only sign I seem to have is tears. I'm starting to feel as though I was so blessed to have the most perfect friend rather then cursed that he's gone. Still having a had time going home, for right now I sleep at my parents with their crazy dog angus. I think soon I'll be ready to share chopper-boo's story. Hoping the tears will slow up in due time! It's the little moments we shared that make me come un-done!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

ChoppersMOM, I like your priorities ... I know I cried more over the loss of my Sally than I did some of my relatives. Sally was my heart dog. She has been gone 9 1/2 years and I miss her like I lost her yesterday. You sound like a strong person. The best part for me are the memories and the pictures.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

ChoppersMOM, I'm so sorry you've lost your sweet boy. Let your tears flow, and grieve. He's not far away, and will keep an eye on you until you're ok. 

We're glad you found us. We understand, and you don't have to be strong. 

When you're ready, we'd love to hear about Chopper and his mom. 

RIP Chopper. Run free, and play with the other golden kids. We'll help your mom get through this hard time, until she can smile and laugh when she says your name.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I finally have shared about my boy....

Thank you everyone!

ChoppersMOM-Nicole
Chopper Z April 14, 2004-November 27, 2011

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bridge/106785-choppers-story.html#post1587678


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

Going to read Choppers story now. God Bless You!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I just wanted to give Chopper's story a bump up as the weather is breaking to remind everyone of Lyme and to be diligent in watching for pesky ticks. And through continued research many other breeds and mixes alike do not have nearly as horrible outcomes from this as precious goldens. I do not want Chopper's death to be in vain! Bless you all and all your golden loves. He is so deeply missed each and every moment of every day!


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

ChoppersMOM said:


> View attachment 105987
> 
> Here's my boy


Beautiful Boy, my prayers go your way too.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

ChoppersMOM said:


> I just wanted to give Chopper's story a bump up as the weather is breaking to remind everyone of Lyme and to be diligent in watching for pesky ticks. And through continued research many other breeds and mixes alike do not have nearly as horrible outcomes from this as precious goldens. I do not want Chopper's death to be in vain! Bless you all and all your golden loves. He is so deeply missed each and every moment of every day!


Ohh, I'm so so sorry, I saw the beginning of your post on Chopper, my heart breaks as I read the outcome. 
Blessing your way.
Cynthia, mom to Abbey 10yrs and her daughter Bailey who is facing a scarey time now too.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you very much! Good luck with Bailey!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You are so amazing to remind us about this terrible disease that costed you sweet Chopper. I'm so sorry for your loss and pain.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Bumping up Chopper's lyme nephrosis thread once again, before I lost my love I never even heard of this!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Chopper's Mom, for your important reminder. My boy was recently diagnosed with Lyme disease, and when I told quite a few people, and commented that my concern is that it could go into Lyme nephrosis, not ONE person had ever heard of it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Choppers Mom*

Choppers Mom

How kind and selfless of you to be thinking of others-Chopper did not die in vain. 
We should all be diligent when it comes to ticks and heartworm!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just read through this. I am so sorry for your loss and thank you for bringing this to everybody's attention. I might just help save some lives!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Saving even one precious golden life would help me with the pain. I thought by now it would have settled but it still cuts like it did that day. Although I have brought another friend into my life, Chopper was king! Hope Boomers grows up to be just as wonderful. If you ever get into conversation regarding lyme please continue to remember Choppers store and share it with people who haven't heard! From my continued research this disease hardly ever is able to take a dog out in days, unless of course a golden retriever gets it. God bless y'all!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am still so sorry about Chopper. The ticks scare me so much, and this month Lushie had a horrible reaction to Parastar Plus so it is even more a worry.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I used frontline on chopper religiously because I believed the more money you paid the better it must be... He still got ticks. I use sentry now and I get it at my local tractor supply and boomer doesn't get ticks.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Hi ChoppersMOM - I'm so sorry to read/catch-up on Chopper's story, but thank you for sharing it. My little guy Buddy was just diagnosed with lyme yesterday at his yearly checkup. My first reaction is to come to the forum to learn as much as I can and I came upon your posting. Thanks for sharing your story and while I haven't read every posting yet I plan to do so to make sure I learn as much as I can. 

Everyone please keep your fingers crossed for my Buddy!! 

PS - I also use frontline monthly on both Harley and Buddy but may switch to Advantix at the vet's suggestion. I also plan on taking Harley to get checked for lyme. He was checked in November, butstart researching the vaccine. Lots to think about.... I'll feel better if he's checked again. I'm also going to


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you talked to your vet about the Lyme vaccine? It's about 60% effective, which isn't nothing, and my vet says she sees milder cases in vaccinated dogs that do get it vs. unvaccinated dogs.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Have you talked to your vet about the Lyme vaccine? It's about 60% effective, which isn't nothing, and my vet says she sees milder cases in vaccinated dogs that do get it vs. unvaccinated dogs.


 We have talked about it with her. She did recommend it particularly in the area where we live. Although she did say if we weren't comfortable with the vaccine we could get the yearly blood test to check. It was at the time of Harley's first yearly check that we discussed it, so we went ahead and vaccinated. Then I started research and I got all sort of mixed reviews on the effectiveness of it and side effects, etc, so we decided to stop the vaccine and just do blood work (and we frontline each month). After a few hrs of research so far today I'm probably more confused than ever. I appreciate your input tippykayak! It seemed from my reading that dogs still can get it even when vaccinated, so I got to wondering again why vaccinate. But, if the cases are milder that would make sense why people would still vaccinate their dogs even if they could get it. 

I'll be honest, I haven't even moved over to full blown research on lyme yet today, still deciding if I want to use the advantix ii or keep with Frontline Plus! I feel like I'm playing russian roulette and I don't like it. I guess it's like anything - some react ok with it, others aren't. 

All I can say is I'm glad it's a hot day in the northeast because it lends itself well to internet research!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello,
Very sorry to hear about the positive lyme test. Please try not to live in fear, what happened to Chopper was rare but sadly more common in our golden friends. I will tell you he was vaccinated as a pup and still was lyne positive by age two. He received heavy hits of doxy and the virus seroconverted and we didn't have positive test again until he got sick and he was a heavy positive. I did still get my new pup the vaxx but I'm not sure I trust it. Ive become quite the expert on this subject. I was a vet nurse and now I'm a people nurse in the biggest Icu in the nation so I've been able to have conversations with many people regarding Lyme and it's devstating potential. If you have any questions that I can help with I will gladly try for answers for you or anyone. I do it in choppers name! If one dog can be saved he didn't die in vain. My only hope is he is making so many friends where he is and bringing so many smiles and so much love to everyone there! God bless you all and your goldies and happy 4th!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So very scary. Just last week the owner of Flip's aunt (littermate to his mom) mentioned that she didn't eat her dinner and had a metallic smell to her breath. Two days later she told us that her dog was in kidney failure and positive for Lyme. Two days after that she was gone. This is also how Flip's grandmother died.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the vaccine (which has to be boosted yearly in order to stay effective) as one layer of defense. We tick check when we come home from the woods, stay current on Frontline (and I'm moving to a 21-day schedule during the summer season when the dogs swim constantly), and do a blood test every six months.

We're still Lyme free, though we've had two positive tests for anaplasma.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Choppers Mom! I may just take you up on that offer for questions...I hate to say but I'm pretty certain I've really freaked myself out over this (to the point I'm sick to my stomach). And now I'm watching every move he's making so worried about his kidneys. I didn't get a sample from him when we were at the vet on Tuesday so I'm getting one to take tomorrow AM. If it's fine, I know that doesn't mean he's out of the woods because of the potential long term effects, but at least I'll know for now he's ok. He's had 2 full days of the antibiotics now, and from what I read and what the vet said it starts helping right away? I will say he seems a little sleepier right now than normal, but it's also in the mid 90's here in eastern PA and he HATES the heat and loves the AC. I'm going to keep watch on him. Since he seems the same, other than just sleepier, I'm hoping we caught it before it was too far along. The crappy part is he could have gotten it the day after he was tested last year so this could have been sitting in him for a year!! Oh and vet said the postive result was basically off the charts positive...unfortunately I was so stunned I don't remember what she said anymore, but I just know it was a 'high' positive if that makes sense. We honestly never noticed any symptoms though!

Tippykayak - thanks for sharing your regimine for fighting lyme. After my researching yesterday I'm on the same page as what you are doing which makes me feel better to hear someone else is following the same. I decided I'm sticking with the Frontline, going with the vaccine, and doing 6 mth checks. 

Jodie- that's super-scary. And really gets to the heart of why I'm sooo worried now! I can't wait to get that urine sample in for checking. That will ease my mind a bit, but am also so concerned now about the long term effects like how Cooper was affected and Flip's grandmother and aunt. Had they tested positive before that and were treated? Sorry if you've posted this already....I'm still trying to take it all in.

Thanks for the support everyone. Think happy thoughts for Buddy!! Here is a pic of him from last week - he loves sleeping on our shoes!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I'm sorry Choppers Mom, I've kinda hijacked this thread with my questions/concerns, but hopefully it's helpful to others whose doggies get diagnosed with lyme. I got to thinking (and I'll certainly be asking the vet too)....we have Harley and Buddy on Blue Buffalo Wilderness which is grain free and higher in protein. Now that he has lyme, and knowing the potential effects on the kidney's, I'm wondering if we need to rethink his diet, and quick. 

Like I said, I'll be asking the vet when I take his 'sample' in tomorrow for her opinion, but was just curious about what others thought. 

I'm continuing to think through his 'sleepiness' lately....is it because he's 2 1/2 now and he's growing up....is it because it's been so darn hot out....he still does want to play ball and frisbee when we are outside and the evenings it cooled down a bit we walked (he ran), so that's good. 

Why is it that goldens have to be more succeptible to kidney issues when they get diagnosed with lyme??!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Not a problem. Let me start by saying that I am in eastern pa as well. Which I have deemed tick capital of the USA. Here's my insight... When chopper had Lyme when he was two, he was completely asymptomatic, had I not been in vet tech school and he was the class dog that we used for X-rays and blood tests I would have not known. As far as kidney injury goes with all dogs (and people alike) there are no symptoms of this either until it gets bad. Golden retrievers are especially hardto detect this early as they are pleaser dogs and will not convey insult or injury readily. If you are as close with your dog as chopper an I were... The minute he outwardly expressed any signs of kidney injury I knew that very moment something was wrong. I came home from work at 7 am and he wasn't at the door and he was sitting in the living room looking over his shoulder at me (which was completely and utterly out of his normal). I got his food out and threw some extra ice cubes in his water because he loved that... He drank out of his automatic water bowl (that was full). He could not stop drinking. Gallons... Just from being a nurse (pu/pd= polyuria/polydipsia... Drink a lot pee a lot) I knew I had to rush him to the vet ASAP as we had a kidney issue on our hands. Like I said there are signs some subtle some not but they usually don't show you until kidney function is about 25%.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

luvgolds said:


> Why is it that goldens have to be more succeptible to kidney issues when they get diagnosed with lyme??!!


Labs and Retrievers both, and from both the disease and the vaccination. I've never heard an explanation for this.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just my spring reminder... Keep the ticks off of your babies! Save one GR in Chopper's name!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And I'd like to add to that....
According to my vet, if your dog has EVER been Lyme positive, even if he/she has been treated, it is imperative that they have a urine protein test done at least twice a year.
Also, there is some evidence that Fish and / or Krill oil provides some protection from Lyme Nephrosis.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow good to know!


----------

